# Armor Ability that Reduces Armor Check Penalty?



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2005)

Are there any armor special abilities (preferably from a 3.5 source) that reduce the armor check penalty for that armor?  My particular interest is reducing or eliminating the -2 armor check penalty for Warforged with the Mithril body Feat without having to burn two additional feats (!!!).


----------



## Cecil Solomon (Nov 8, 2005)

Hm, there are limited ways to reduce the armor check penalty, but I don't think there's a way to eliminate it entirely (esp for the better armors) without a significant sacrifice elsewhere.  It's a game balance issue.  In this case, the loss of the feats are making up for the advantage of no armor check penalty.


----------



## FEADIN (Nov 8, 2005)

I have seen that in the Book of Dwarves, a d20 product (3.0), some special crafting methods can lower teh penalty.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 8, 2005)

Check out 'Magic of Faerun' for the Nimbleness armor enhancement. It's technically 3.0 but there's nothing about it that would prevent it from being used as is in 3.5 I believe. It's a +1 enhancement and reduces the armor's armor check penalty by 1 as well as increases the maximum Dex bonus by +2.


----------



## Shape D. (Nov 8, 2005)

mythril. I need more sleep, that was the dumbest answer ever.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Nov 8, 2005)

Keep in mind that Warforged with the X Body feats don't actually have an Armor Check penalty.

They have a penalty which is similar, but not identical, to the same (for one, it doesn't apply to attack rolls due to nonproficiency).

Your DM would need to house rule the ability you've found to work with your warforged body (just as, oddly enough, he needs to house rule the Mithril Fluidity feat).


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2005)

Cecil Solomon said:
			
		

> Hm, there are limited ways to reduce the armor check penalty, but I don't think there's a way to eliminate it entirely (esp for the better armors) without a significant sacrifice elsewhere.  It's a game balance issue.  In this case, the loss of the feats are making up for the advantage of no armor check penalty.




Well, I wouldn't exactly call 3 feats in exchange for a +5 armor bonus and no armor check penalty balanced.  It seems like the mithril body feat is identical to the stats for breastplate armor made of mithril, but the armor check penalty is -2 instead of -1.

Oh well; if I make a warforged rogue or scout, I may just skip the mithril body feat entirely.


----------



## Taloras (Nov 8, 2005)

Bastion Press's Arms and Armor Revised(3.5) has Weightless.  

Weightless: Armor given this enchantment has
no weight at all. Weightless armor removes any ad-
justment for speed from a given armor type and re-
duces the arcane spell failure percentage chance by
10%. It also decreases the Armor Check penalty by 2
and increases the Max Dex adjustment by 2.
Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms
& Armor, levitate; Market Price: +1 bonus for light or
medium armor and +2 bonus for heavy armor


----------



## robomage (Nov 8, 2005)

The _Complete Book of Eldritch Might_ by Monte Cook has an armor enhancement called Manuvering.  I do not have the book with me right now but I believe that it reduces your armor check penalty by 2.  I also believe that it is a +1 enhancement bonus.  My DM allowed my to have it enchanted on my Warforged fighter/warmage to bring the skill penalty of his mithral body feat to zero.


----------



## Scharlata (Nov 9, 2005)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Are there any armor special abilities (preferably from a 3.5 source) that reduce the armor check penalty for that armor?  My particular interest is reducing or eliminating the -2 armor check penalty for Warforged with the Mithril body Feat without having to burn two additional feats (!!!).




Hi!

I don't know if it's applicable, but the Book of Exalted Deeds has the *TWILIGHT * armor special ability that reduces ASFC and ACP. 

Enjoy!


----------



## glass (Nov 9, 2005)

IDNHMBWM, but I think there is something in the FR Underdark book called Halfweight or similar.


glass.


----------



## Sammael (Nov 9, 2005)

The 5-level Dread Commando PrC from _Heroes of Battle_ reduces the penalty by -2 and then by -4. It's also a pretty good class for a rogue or scout.


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 9, 2005)

As mentioned above in Heroes of Battle.

2nd Level Dread Commando give Armored Ease 2, reducing the penalty for all armors by 2.
4th level gives Armored Ease 4, reducing the penalty by 4 (they don't stack).

So you can wear any Mithral (-3 ACP) armour with and have no Armour Check Penalty. Even half-plate and full plate.  

The Guerrilla Warrior Feat in that book also reduces the Armour Check Penalty for light and medium armours by 1, and means Hide and Move Silently only cost one skill point even if cross class. Making it a good way to meet the class requirements of Dread Commando without needing to take levels in Rogue.

Guerrilla Warrior and Mithral armor you can negate most of the ACP in medium armors, and with 2 levels of Dread Commando you can wear Full Plate with no ACP.


----------



## Sammael (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's the dread commando preview on WotC site.


----------

